# How much 'ya bench



## cornfed (Jan 24, 2003)

Seriously, folks... what does it really matter unless you're a powerlifter?  No matter where you go... there are people who are willing to do anything for higher poundages, but is there any use to it?  Just 1 of my 'lil soapboxes the I'm curious as to the feedback from it...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree.  I don't think how much weight you use on a given excersise matters unless you are a powerlifter.  However, even though most bodybuilders do use heavy weights, I think what is important is using a weight/rep range that stimulates the most muscle growth for you.  The overall goal should be a perfect physique (or as close as you can get to that) not how much you bench.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2003)

it can help motivate you, it does me.

strength is not my main goal, but I do like to increase lifts.

it also helps me measure progress.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 24, 2003)

Increasing my weight absolutely motivates me.  However, I don't feel the need to tell everyone how much I can (or can't  ) bench.


I can bench 415.  Actually, I can not.  But does it really matter?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2003)

> it can help motivate you, it does me.
> 
> strength is not my main goal, but I do like to increase lifts.
> 
> it also helps me measure progress



I'll agree with that.  I was just speaking from a standpoint of comparing your bench to someone elses.  

It is a great way for you to follow your own progress though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Seriously, folks... what does it really matter unless you're a powerlifter?  No matter where you go... there are people who are willing to do anything for higher poundages, but is there any use to it?  Just 1 of my 'lil soapboxes the I'm curious as to the feedback from it...



The only people who say this are weak little shits!  

On a more serious not, I agree with Prince.  It matters, but it is secondary to hypertrophy.  It ain't irrelevant.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 24, 2003)

Right now, I can't bench a pile of shit due to a strained shoulder. But, my chest gains are still coming due to other exercises.  I don't have a goal in mind as far as poundages. I keep track of my reps and if I can get 2 more than last week, I go up in weight.


----------



## soop (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Right now, I can't bench a pile of shit due to a strained shoulder.



when your shoulder gets better and you try this exercise GET PICTURES!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 24, 2003)

Benching shit can get you huge.  The bigger the pile, the greater the gains.  I do advise that you wear gloves, however.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 24, 2003)

I wish instead of people asking what I bench, they'd ask what I deadlift.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Benching shit can get you huge.  The bigger the pile, the greater the gains.  I do advise that you wear gloves, however.




Believe it or not, shit actually will put mass on, provided you are willing to shovel it.  I grew pretty well shoveling shit on our hog farm. Legs didn't get much, but arms, shoulders, and back were big.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2003)

> I wish instead of people asking what I bench, they'd ask what I deadlift.



Hey STB, what do ya deadlift?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 24, 2003)

A shit load more than I bench


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2003)

> A shit load more than I bench





lmao.  Thanks, that was exactly the type of aswer I was looking for.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Benching shit can get you huge.  The bigger the pile, the greater the gains.  I do advise that you wear gloves, however.



yeah, and many people just go around talking a lot of shit!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 24, 2003)

Soooo, would hourse shit weigh more than Bull shit?


----------



## kuso (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I wish instead of people asking what I bench, they'd ask what I deadlift.



I do relate


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> A shit load more than I bench


How much is that in pounds??


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

lbs=shit...............killer


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 24, 2003)

All I know is I bench four plates a side. Just can't remember which four plates!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

it seems like its never enough anyway


----------



## cornfed (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: How much 'ya bench*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> The only people who say this are weak little shits!


POS Bastard  

actually, I haven't touched a flat bench in 9mo, and I'm no worse off w/o it  ... and I like to see strength gains as much as anyone, but my main sentiment is about the "how can I increase my bench by 20lbs in the next week" or "How to gain 50lbs on your bench..."  Oh, well...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

Well Corn, you asked what does everyone bench. Nobody seems to want to respond for one reason or another.  I understand your question and reasoning for asking. Your making conversation and curious to know what people bench.  Personnally I don't have a problem with your question and I don't mind answering it.  I'll give you my current bench and also my all time best keeping in mind my all time best I was under the influence of steroids (lots of steroids) at the time.

Current:  1rep max = 375   I only found this out this weekend.  I NEVER do singles but I had some friends over and we were messing around with the weights so I went for it since i had a spotter. 



My best ever:
Flat Bench  my last set of 5 working sets:  3reps x 495. 
Incline Bench press last set of 4 wrk sets:  3 x 475
(all working sets were pyramids)

(my above goal at the time was 500 for 3. I never made it.  Serious back injury occurred during this time period.  Shortly after, gave up steroids and had to give up heavy training for several years.  (I was soo damn close)   (cries aloud)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

note for above,, the current 375 was almost a miss.  I barely got it. racked and saw little spots in front of my eyes when I sat up.  Oh yea and one of my kidneys fell out but I was able to put it back.  I had some medical training while in the service.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2003)

firestorm, you completely missed cornfed's question you big goof! 

he was saying that he does not understand why so many people care about how much weight they can bench, and he is asking if we think there is any use to having a high bench press (powerlifters excluded).


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

Ummm huuuuu  wellll ummmmm   OK OK PRINCE I'M A FUQING BIG GOOF!!!  Ya got me!!!! The sad thing is I read the damn thing twice and still missed the point!!!!       

ok quick delete my damn post before everyone sees it!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 27, 2003)

too late...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 27, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA  TANK!!!!!!!  YA BIG @#$#@ER   Ok someone take the sign off my back that says kick me.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 28, 2003)

Hehehe, don't sweat it Firestorm, thats why we all get along so well at IM, we can fuck up and make fun of one another without anyone getting pissed off and starting a flame war.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

Personally, I don't think Firestorm is THAT dumb!  I think he just wanted us all to know how strong he once was!!!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL   FS, I know you know this, but it was just a reference to an old SNL skit


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Hehehe, don't sweat it Firestorm, thats why we all get along so well at IM, we can fuck up and make fun of one another without anyone getting pissed off and starting a flame war.



Very true Scotty, this place and the people are the BEST ON THE NET!!!! (Even you)  HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Personally, I don't think Firestorm is THAT dumb!  I think he just wanted us all to know how strong he once was!!!


\

Do you mean how much I've declined over the years???  I figure that in 3 more years going the way it has, I will be struggling with 185.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> LOL   FS, I know you know this, but it was just a reference to an old SNL skit



Umm Corn,, I'm DUMB remember (look at above posts) so how could I have known anything.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

Well, then we're in the same boat


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

Speaking of shit...

If I only used a hammer strength machine for chest/bench, would I be benching "hammered dog shit"???  Just curious...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Well, then we're in the same boat


Well awesome, I have being the only dumb azz in a room.  It's like being the only sober person at a party,, ya kinda feel outta place.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn straight


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Speaking of shit...
> 
> If I only used a hammer strength machine for chest/bench, would I be benching "hammered dog shit"???  Just curious...




I dunno, but that's all I've used (other than dips and flyes) for inc/dec for the past 9months is it?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> \
> 
> Do you mean how much I've declined over the years???  I figure that in 3 more years going the way it has, I will be struggling with 185.



Some how I don't think thats going to happen  

You said you were at 270 at one time, what are you at these days?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

Just weighed myself today in fact because I wanted to get an exact weight for my short straight bar,, I'm 206.   STB.

I also must add that I had an outstanding arm workout today (for me anyway) and feel the need to post it in my journal this evening to look back on when I'm old and gray.  hahahaha


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 3, 2003)

Why do you think you lost so much muscle? I realize some of it was because you quit using but 60lb seems like a lot, did you quit lifting for a long period of time?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2003)

How tall are you Fire?

I believe he said that he had an extended layoff due to injury, somewhere 2-3 years I think?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Why do you think you lost so much muscle? I realize some of it was because you quit using but 60lb seems like a lot, did you quit lifting for a long period of time?



I had a severe back injury that sidelined me for 2 years.   I'm 5'11".


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2003)

Who cares how much you can bench?? I only care that there IS a bench nearby for me to sit on.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

Can I get an "amen" to that one!!!  Words of wisdom GP.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, personally, I care how much I bench, only because I can't bench that much now.  And until I get stronger, I can't get into bodybuilding...so, for me right now, strength is essential...cuz I'm a fuqqing weak bastard!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

Well even with that scenerio Free it isn't really the number on the iron it's the resisence behind hit your working on.  the actual number doesn't really matter.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

True...but I do need to get a lot stronger..bench/chest is my weakest area...always has been, but I WILL improve


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

That you will by friend.


----------



## gopro (Feb 5, 2003)

I benched quite a bit in my early years, and now, hardly ever. When I get up to the real heavy weights on the bench, my bicep/shoulder tendinitis begins to talk to me. However, it is important to try and get stronger at benching, just like any other exercise. Progression is the key to growth. Just make sure not to compare yourself to others, and only to YOURSELF.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I benched quite a bit in my early years, and now, hardly ever. When I get up to the real heavy weights on the bench, my bicep/shoulder tendinitis begins to talk to me. However, it is important to try and get stronger at benching, just like any other exercise. Progression is the key to growth. Just make sure not to compare yourself to others, and only to YOURSELF.



Exactly, I track my progress by how much I do each week, not how much others do..or how big others are...

oh, and your just old gp, that's why you have tendinitis


----------



## gopro (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> 
> oh, and your just old gp, that's why you have tendinitis


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

With age comes..........ummmm   I forget.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

With age comes..........


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

With age comes aches and pains  this is true.  but thats because we've been there and already done it!!!!  done it all.  You kids are still young and inexperienced with all that life has to offer good and bad.  Many still live at home with the security blanket of a mommy and daddy providing for you.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> True...but I do need to get a lot stronger..bench/chest is my weakest area...always has been, but I WILL improve



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11158&highlight=how+to+bench+big

Once I got the technique down, I put about an instant 15 pounds on my bench. From there I'm up about 90 pounds since then.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks Mudgey-poo.  I just might give this a shot!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

90 pound bench??  Awesome Mudge keep plugging away.  135 is in your horizon.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)




----------



## Mudge (Feb 9, 2003)

Up 90 pounds from starting, not up TO 90 pounds, but I do recall my 85 pound benching days when I started, I was 11. I had a cheap 104 pound set (yes, 104 on a 5 foot bar), and it just about killed me, I had to let the plates drop on one side to get it off me.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 9, 2003)

my bench is definetly not my best lift.  and everyone people here im lifting they ask what im benching, and i never flat bench, so sometimes i dont even know. it jstu gets annoying when goofs(not you fire ) act like its the only lift. o well, i can laugh at there puny flabbiness. jstu for the record i way about 130 and bench only 115(one rep max)   can i join the pity party?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Up 90 pounds from starting, not up TO 90 pounds, but I do recall my 85 pound benching days when I started, I was 11. I had a cheap 104 pound set (yes, 104 on a 5 foot bar), and it just about killed me, I had to let the plates drop on one side to get it off me.



Mudgster,,, didn't you notice the smiley faces above??  I was just kidding bro!!!!!  I know your benching over 90 goofy.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 9, 2003)

I figured that dude   But, I do believe my english was pretty proper there.

None of my lifts are stupendous, but I can curl more than 135 much less barely bench it


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> my bench is definetly not my best lift.  and everyone people here im lifting they ask what im benching, and i never flat bench, so sometimes i dont even know. it jstu gets annoying when goofs(not you fire ) act like its the only lift. o well, i can laugh at there puny flabbiness. jstu for the record i way about 130 and bench only 115(one rep max)   can i join the pity party?


Your right there (not me). I could care less about a persons max bench or even mine for that matter.  and as for you benching only 115 that is nothing to be pittied.  Your lifting!!!  I pitty those who don't even try.  As far as I'm concerned it's all about how you look not your poundages.  Weights are nothing more then tools.  Gym tools.   They are tools we use to complete a job.  We work on our bodies.  I don't go and ask a carpenter,, hey dude  how much you hammer???  How many nails can you hammer in an hour?  sheeit.  its the same thing.  All that matters is that when he is done the house is sturdy and built. Same with our bodies.  Use the tools at your gym to build a strong sturdy build.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2003)

damn, that's a good quote..I"/m gonna use that one day!


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> With age comes aches and pains  this is true.  but thats because we've been there and already done it!!!!  done it all.  You kids are still young and inexperienced with all that life has to offer good and bad.  Many still live at home with the security blanket of a mommy and daddy providing for you.



I DO miss my mom tucking me in though...


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I DO miss my mom tucking me in though...



So, so many possibilities.

But on this day, I'll be nice.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So, so many possibilities.
> 
> But on this day, I'll be nice.


 

What's so special about today?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> 
> 
> What's so special about today?



Asshole.

 

I am in a good mood.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 10, 2003)

Got laid thismorning eh?!?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Last night.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2003)

hi-five over there!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

More importantly, goin on vacation in 3 days!  Wahoo!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 10, 2003)

Lucky bugger, where ya heading?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Cruisin' the caribean!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 10, 2003)

Nice


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I DO miss my mom tucking me in though...


hahaha  your never going to believe this one but it's true.  I got home from work this morning in one of those goofy moods.  I helped my wife get the kids ready for school and then jumped in bed.  She was just finishing putting her war paint on for the day and blow drying her hair when I asked her if that before she goes down stairs to give me a kiss and tuck me in!!!  She laughed but came in, kissed me and tucked me in of course covering my head with the blanket in the process.  it was kinda funny.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> damn, that's a good quote..I"/m gonna use that one day!


Actually it's an analogy that your going to quote but I'm glad you liked it.  wink wink.  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cruisin' the caribean!


fantastic TP!!!  Have a blast bro!!!  We'll all be jealous.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Your right there (not me). I could care less about a persons max bench or even mine for that matter.  and as for you benching only 115 that is nothing to be pittied.  Your lifting!!!  I pitty those who don't even try.  As far as I'm concerned it's all about how you look not your poundages.  Weights are nothing more then tools.  Gym tools.   They are tools we use to complete a job.  We work on our bodies.  I don't go and ask a carpenter,, hey dude  how much you hammer???  How many nails can you hammer in an hour?  sheeit.  its the same thing.  All that matters is that when he is done the house is sturdy and built. Same with our bodies.  Use the tools at your gym to build a strong sturdy build.



well said


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

Thank you kindly RC.


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So, so many possibilities.
> 
> But on this day, I'll be nice.



I'm utterly shocked (especially considering your mood of late)...then of course I read that you are going on vacation which calms the mind of even the BIGGEST ASS


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'm utterly shocked (especially considering your mood of late)...then of course I read that you are going on vacation which calms the mind of even the BIGGEST ASS



Of all things fat, it is not my ass that is big.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2003)

Is that why you cut your head out of you Avatar TP???  hahahaha  just kidding I'm sure you don't have a fat head.


----------

